# 7.5W Grreat aquarium heater for 5.5 gallon tank



## Novice (Jan 9, 2017)

I just bought a 5.5 gallon tank and a 7.5 W Grreat Aquarium heater to heat the tank for one betta fish. It doesn't say anything about a preset temperature. Do mini heaters just keep heating the tank then? I didn't know they had adjustable heaters when I bought it. The PetSmart person recommended this one so I went with it. Just don't want it to get too warm.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It probably won't keep it warm enough for a betta, best to get an adjustable one. Bettas like temps close to 80 to be comfortable.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a 5.5 gallon tank and a 50 watt heater in the tank, it keeps the tank nice and warm. Bettas love warmth and will be more active being warm. A 7 watt heater will most likely not keep a 5.5 gallon tank warm for the betta.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Part of that depends on the temperature of the room, also... I would get a thermometer to put in the tank (or if you have one in the medicine cabinet/kitchen [I love the laser one my wife has in the kitchen, since I don't have to stick it in the water]) and see what the temp is before buying something else.


----------

